# AO smith FVIR water heaters



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

This is becoming a big problem in my area with AO smith water heaters. The FVIR ones. The pilot will stay lit for a while. I can cut the thermostat off and on, and the pilot will stay lit. I cleaned the air intake on the front of the heater, and blew out the inside with an air compressor. Lots of dust in there.

Check the flue pipe with a smoke test, and it is drawing up nicely.

This is the 2nd one of these this year, and I just wanna know WTF is the problem? Have any of you expeirenced this crap, and know for a fact what the cause/solution is to this BS?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Whats the problem? The pilot is suppose to stay lit.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

oops, the pilot goes out after a few hrs. So, that cant be a thermocoupling issue right?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> oops, the pilot goes out after a few hrs. So, that cant be a thermocoupling issue right?


Yes it could be the thermostat or the thermocouple. If the thermocouple is not energizing the magnet the control will shut itself down. If the magnet does not stay energized the thermostat control will shut the heater down. Check each one and determine the cause......I say this knowing that you have already cleaned it so its not a combustion air or vent issue.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

replace the stat and the thermocouple and be done with it.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

The only time i had one do that after i cleaned the flame arrestor was because i didn't get the burner lined up right. It could be a weak thermal switch that they have inline with the thermocouple. assuming you are talking about the first FVIR models they put out with the arrestor in the center. If that is the case then it needs a new pilot assembly because it comes in one complete set.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, how long have you watched the burner run? if it's over heating it will go out in 20-30 minutes. I have had a couple i had to watch that long to catch it. If it does go out after running 20-30 minutes i would say it's not the valve.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, i was wrong, it is a state select. Went back out today, replaced the thermal coupling, sat and watched it run through a cycle, and kick the burner off. Pilot stayed lit. Talked to the HO for about 1/2an hr, about how GREAT bradford white water heaters are. Checked Pilot one more time, still doing good. I leave. 1/2 hr later, HO calls to inform me that the pilot is out again. I hate you state select. I hate you long time.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

is it still under warranty? if not..get them a NEW WH


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

This heater is 4 yrs old. Its just a piece of crap. I dont under stand why they have to be so damn complicated.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

State, AOSmith, BW, American, Rheem , id like to see proof that one is more dependable than the other, They all have the same fail rate


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> State, AOSmith, BW, American, Rheem , id like to see proof that one is more dependable than the other, They all have the same fail rate


I have worked on all but the BW. Them too huh.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> State, AOSmith, BW, American, Rheem , id like to see proof that one is more dependable than the other, They all have the same fail rate


Our warranty file(ours & others) agree 100% with you.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have replaced repaired more AO smith, State, Rheem, American, whatever.

I have maybe replaced 4 bradford whites in 12 yrs. And they were really really old ones.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have replaced repaired more AO smith, State, Rheem, American, whatever.
> 
> I have maybe replaced 4 bradford whites in 12 yrs. And they were really really old ones.


Just started selling BW. so far so good. Lots of issues with ao smith/state.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*they are junk*



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have replaced repaired more AO smith, State, Rheem, American, whatever.
> 
> I have maybe replaced 4 bradford whites in 12 yrs. And they were really really old ones.


 
If it is 4 years old it probably has the round air filter underneath it..... you will never get all the lint out from underneath it....

you probably will have to change out the thermostat and the burner asselmby at the same time... I suggest you leave the front burner plate loose so air can get through to the burner... break the looking glass out too then it will certainly work....

oh, but that voids the FVIR safety features of the heater... better not do that..:laughing:


 the filter probably looks like this one that I gave up on


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I sold A O Smith up until 2 years ago when I finally got sick of all the pilot 

problems. Either starving for air or pilot assemblys. I now sell Braddies 

with no problems. Try vacuuming out the ceramic disk from the 

bottom, I usually use a 3/4 90 on the end of a little pipe taped to a

shop vac hose


----------



## heeterman1 (Feb 12, 2013)

is the flame looking lazy if so it could be heating up the TCO once the temp at TCO hit 195 f it will cut off until it lowers to 165 f it will allow it to fire again did you clean the screen under the heater.or replace the whole pilot assembly.you cant just replace the TCO


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

heeterman1 said:


> is the flame looking lazy if so it could be heating up the TCO once the temp at TCO hit 195 f it will cut off until it lowers to 165 f it will allow it to fire again did you clean the screen under the heater.or replace the whole pilot assembly.you cant just replace the TCO


Threads over 2 years old.


----------

